# Which cities fascinate you?



## Joe84323 (Jan 15, 2005)

New York - 1.5 hours away yet. Center of the World.. HAHAHA how lucky am I.
London - Matriarch of U.S.
Prague - Heard it was remarkable
Rome - Center of the Roman Empire
Athens - Greek.
Madrid- Ssssssssspain
San Juan - American yet Old yet Latino
Cairo - Woohoo
Tokyo - seems scary dense
Hong Kong 
San Francisco - never been
Amsterdam - Drugs/culture
Santiago

I am so sheltered by the Northeast it's dangerous.


----------



## Keane (Mar 8, 2005)

BERLIN - Two cities with Three centers in One metropolis in the center of Europe! kay:


----------



## kanabi (Jan 21, 2005)

Keane said:


> BERLIN - Two cities with Three centers in One metropolis in the center of Europe! kay:


You probably didn't know that, but you can say the same about WARSAW


----------



## Keane (Mar 8, 2005)

Really?
I don´t think so.
Berlin is easily the biggest.


----------



## ELV (Mar 1, 2005)

NY
Paris
London
Buenos Aires
Prague
Amsterdam
Tokio


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Pyongyang!


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, the purpous of my life is to go to Tokyo..that place is amaizing, runner up is New York, boy it felt great to be there, you feel like your in a move, and when there you would just like to stop at times square, let the people buzz past you, hear the sounds of cars, look at the scrapers mmm,... god .. i .. must revisit... those are the places, then comes London, its great, only minus about it is it is so damn close... and going there isnt really a feat, thats why it doesnt seem so special... Sydney. is also a place where id definatly want to go.. and on par with Sydney is Hong Kong...


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

Honolulu
Singapore
Cebu
Saigon
Cartagena
Santo Domingo
Panama City
Miami


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

*all the cities*

Paris
Paris
Paris
Paris
Buenos Aires
Berlin
Amsterdam
New York


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

las vegas (been there twice, working on going back there 2 more times in the next 9 months)
sydney
hong kong
singapore
miami
dubai


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

SAO PAULO
BUENOS AIRES
BOGOTA
MEXICO CITY
RIO DE JANEIRO
CURITIBA
LIMA
MADRID
i have this thing for hispanic cities


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Paris, London, Jerusalem, New York City, Chicago, San Francisco, Hong Kong, Tokyo, St. Petersburg, Rome, Barcelona, Cairo, Istanbul.

Did I miss any big ones?


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

Cities I have visited that fascinated me: (and I've been to many many places)

In no order:
New York
Hong Kong 
San Francisco
Tokyo
Mexico City

Cities that I've never been to but still fascinate me:

Rio de Janerio
Sydney
Cairo
Istanbul
Seoul
Lagos. . .really!


----------



## DeCoNs (Nov 24, 2003)

Amsterdam (sex'n drugs & fascinating urban design)
Paris
Rotterdam(city of architecture)
Rome
Istanbul (city of my dreams)


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

New York, London, Cape Town, Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro, Paris, Istanbul, Dubai, Mumbai, Singapore, Hong Kong, Shanghai, Beijing, Pyongyang, Tokyo, Sydney, Los Angeles, and Toronto.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Tokyo, Japan (visited)
Hong Kong, China (visited)
Vancouver, BC, Canada (visited)
Dubai, UAE
San Francisco, California, USA (visited)
Shanghai, China
Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, China
Cairo, Egypt
Sydney, NSW, Australia
Madrid, Spain
London, England, UK (visited)


----------



## Atl_Col (Feb 23, 2005)

Lisbon ( My fav city in the world and the one i would like to visit one day)
Buenos Aires(Elegant and beautiful..)
Rio De janeiro( Sugarloaf, hot girls, Ipanema)
Caracas( Beautiful mountains, hot girls, nice people, amazing country)
Sao Paulo ( impressive skyline)
Curitiba/Porto alegre/Belo horizonte(All brazilian cities)
Istanbul
Dublin
Athens
Barcelona
Bilbao
Manila
Beirut
Tel aviv
Haifa
Alexandria
Dubai
Johannesburg
Cape Town
Auckland
Tehran
Seattle
Ryadh


----------



## BoresvilleMcYawn (Sep 11, 2002)

cities fascinate me more than any.
especially those in ancient persia.

bukhara,balkh,persepolis,susa,maracanda. 








ancient


----------



## Abbil (Jul 22, 2005)

Barcelona!! :nocrook:
And I want to go to Moscow!! :rant:


----------



## jacerw99 (Sep 20, 2002)

In no order: NYC, Philadelphia (for different reasons than the rest), Sao Paulo, Mexico City, Hong Kong, Florence, Barcelona...


----------



## Rhoy (Aug 23, 2005)

Rome
Naples
Paris
Sevilla
Prague
S.Petersburg
Berlin
San Francisco
La Havana


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

New York and Tokyo. Others merely interest me


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

London :cheers:


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

Tokyo
Los Angeles
Lima


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Mexico City
Havana
New York
Los Angeles
San Francisco
Buenos Aires
Sao Paulo
Saigon
Tokyo


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

In no order:

Madrid
Paris
Rome
Budapest
Geneve
Kobe 
Tokyo
HK
Sydney
Surfers Paradise
Stockholm
London
Barcelona
Seoul
Shanghai
Melbourne
Auckland
Cancun 
Buenos Aires
Santiago
Strasbourg
Berlin
Prague
Milan
Athens
Lisboa
Andorra
Monaco
Singapore
Istanbul
Tel Aviv
Montreal
Vancouver
Toronto
......................................................very long list


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

Oops, I forgot Toulouse, Cairns and Zurich.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

From my country (Peru) I was fascinate by Cuzco and I`ll like to visit Arequipa.
From Latin America Quito and Buenos Aires were awesome and I`ll like to visit Monterrey, Cancun, Panama City,Medellin, Rio de Janeiro, Curitiba and Recife.
From North America I liked Miami and NYC while Chicago dissapoint me, I`ll like to visit L.A and Honolulu!
From Europe I`m looking forward to visit Seville, Barcelona, Naples, Paris and Stockholm.
From Asia Bangkok, Shangai and Kuala Lumpur.
From Oceania Sydney.
From Africa Jo`burg, Cape town, Alexandria and Nairobi.


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

too many to name, really.


----------



## BuffCity (Jul 29, 2004)

Buffalo, Rochester, Cleveland, Syracuse, Detroit, Pittsburgh, NYC, Chicago, San Francisco, Boston.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Istanbul
Rio
London has fascinated me since i was little. 
Casablanca 
Moscow
Pyongyang
Sydney.
Hanoi
Kathmandu


----------



## fk310 (Sep 11, 2003)

Most fascinating cities to me, some I've been to, some not:

North America:
San Francisco (my hometown, just the most beautiful city in America)
New York
New Orleans
Montreal
Chicago
Washington DC
Philadelphia
Boston

East Asia
Beijing (Completely underrated here, this is a great cultural capital)
Shanghai
Kyoto
Xi'an
Macau
Guangzhou
Kaifeng
Saigon
Manila
Kuala Lumpur
Singapore

South Asia
Jaipur
Calcutta
Mumbai
Delhi

Central Asia
Kashgar
Bukhara
Samarkand
Urumqi

Middle East
Jerusalem
Cairo
Damascus
Isfahan

Europe
Paris
London
Rome
Madrid
Barcelona
Berlin
Saint Petersburg
Moscow
Venice
Florence
Istanbul
Prague

Africa
Dar Es Salaam
Zanzibar
Gonder
Axum
Lallibella

South America
Caracas (to support the modern day hero Hugo Chavez)
Havana
Buenos Aires
Rio De Janeiro


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Timbuktu, there must be something there with a name like that!


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

never heard of Amsterdam? Mokum is the most fascinating and unique city in the whole wide world


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Shanghai
Dubai
Singapore
Shenzhen
Hong Kong
São Paulo
Reykjavik
And almost all of the chinese cities...


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

RIO DE JANEIRO,SYDNEY,CAPE TOWN.


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

Vancouver
Rio de Janerio
Cape Town


----------



## vanoy2000 (Nov 29, 2005)

vancouver canada
manila philippines
paris
san francisco
amsterdam
beirut
berlin
venice
rio de janiero
casablanca

not necessarily in that order


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Berlin
Miami
Caracas
Shanghai, 
Pyongyang 
Moscow
Cairo
Vancouver 
Lima
Hong Kong


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Pyongyang
Sao Paulo
Moscow


----------

